# [programy] byc moze [ot] Nero ? :P

## JarekG

Z racji tego, ze przegladam i udzielam sie troche na pcol to chcialbym sie z Wami podzielic linkami...

http://ww2.nero.com/us/NeroLINUX.html

http://ww2.nero.com/us/NeroLINUX_Gallery.html

Co Wy na to ?

----------

## Poe

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307002.html

cała ciekawa dyskusja na ten temat  :Smile: 

nie zmienia to faktu, ze moze i Nero jest dobrym programem, tak nie mam zamiaru go uzywac na linuksie

----------

## patpi

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co Wy na to ?
> 
> 

 

Sprawdzilem juz to Nero, nic specjalnego (np. nie znalazlem programiku do robienia okładek) Jak ktos kupil Nero 5 to i tak nie moze wpisac serialu, tylko Nero 6. Jak dla mnie spoznili sie panowie z Ahead software. Po co mam uzywac zamknietego Nero gdy mam open source programy na linuksa ktore nie ustepuja ani na krok jezeli chodzi o ich mozliwosci?

----------

## JarekG

No z tego co ludzie pisali to, ze nie da sie skonfigurowac nagrywarki  :Wink: , a raczej sa z tym problemu. Poza tym, ze chwalili sobie zamiast nero programu pod konsole lub juz nakladki typu k3b to ogolnie wyszlo na to ze nero to syf  :Smile: .

Aha i przepraszam jesli palnalem temat troche nie w czasie, bo niestety nie mam na tyle wolengo czasu zeby wszystko czytac... stad prosze o ewentualne zrozumienie  :Smile: .

----------

## endel

nie ma co narzekac - dobrze ze takie firmy robia programy pod Linuxa, a program jest niezly - jak to Nero. Dziala na GTK1, wiec jest duuuzo szybszy od K3B. Szkoda ze nie da sie rejestrowac OEM-owych serali, no i ze nie GPL  :Smile: 

----------

## watex

wlasnie probowalem to odpalic a w zasadzie moja nagrywarke dvd uruchomic na tym

lipa totalna niewidzi jej  :Sad:  jednym slowem hu....  :Smile: 

wole k3b  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

z nero mam te same odczucie jak z acrobatem 7.0  :Smile:  nie za miłe  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *endel wrote:*   

> Szkoda ze nie da sie rejestrowac OEM-owych serali, no i ze nie GPL 

 

No właśnie, dostałem Nero z wypalarką, a tu lipa.

----------

## arsen

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*   Szkoda ze nie da sie rejestrowac OEM-owych serali, no i ze nie GPL  
> 
> No właśnie, dostałem Nero z wypalarką, a tu lipa.

 

Też dostałem nero dla windows z wypalarka ale tez OEM. Pełnej na bank nie kupie żeby mieć nero dla linuxa, są równie dobre programy dla linuxa za darmo.

----------

## Zwierzak

Mnie i tak nic nie odciagnie od K3B, nie widzialem lepszego programu do wypalania, czekam teraz na wersje jegho dla windowsa  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

a ja zostanę przy starym dobrym "mkisofs & cdrecord", chyba że mi dużo zapłacą za samo patrzenie na komercyjne produkty.

----------

## rampage7

 *endel wrote:*   

> Dziala na GTK1, wiec jest duuuzo szybszy od K3B.

 

to czy program jest pisany pod QT czy pod GTK nie ma znaczenia - ważne jak pomyślane i napisane jest gui. Dla mnie K3B chodzi bez zarzutu - wprost porywajaco szybko, a jak się ma ładną skkórkę do QT o wygląda na dodatek pięknie - do tego wszystko jest intuicyjne i pod ręką A na to, jak mocno można spaprać gui mimo zastosowania gtk niech dowodem będą takie aplikacje jak firefox czy openoffice.

Co do tego nero - nie sprawdzałem, tego, ale chyba nie za bardzo jest sens się w to bawić. Dobrze, że powstają takie programy jak linuksowe nero, czy adobe reader,  może komus się przyda, jednak ich sens jest średni, ponieważ są to gorsze odpowiedniki istniejacych już opensourceowych aplikacji.

----------

